# Lacie Rikiki non détecté/reconnu



## Darshada (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté un moment maintenant déjà un Lacie Rikiki de 500Go. Il y a quelques jours, du jour au lendemain, mon Mac et mon ordi de bureau ne le détectaient plus. 
Sur l'ordi de bureau, il est marqué Périphérique USB non reconnu, sur mon Mac il n'y a tout simplement rien qui s'affiche, pareil sur le mac d'un ami. Pourtant la petite lampe orange s'allume. 
Pourrait-il s'agir tout simplement du câble USB qui est défectueux? 

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

A partir du moment où le disque a été testé sur plusieurs machines (donc où l'USB des machines est mis hors de cause), il ne reste que quatre sources possibles pour expliquer ton problème (du moins grave au plus grave) :

1) problème d'alimentation : tester en le connectant à deux prises USB via un câble ou un raccord en "Y"
2) câble USB défectueux : tester au moyen d'un autre câble USB
3) bridge défectueux : sortir le disque du boîtier et le tester au moyen d'un bridge ou d'un dock
4) disque défectueux : acheter un disque interne pour remplacer celui dans le boîtiers (mais adieu les données).

Pour te rassurer un peu, le message "périphérique non reconnu" me fait penser qu'il y a de bonnes chances que le cas 4 puisse être écarté, sans toutefois que ça soit une certitude.


----------



## Darshada (11 Août 2012)

Ouf, il semblerait que ce soit le deuxième cas... 
J'ai essayé avec le câble USB de mon appareil photo, et ça fonctionnait.
Encore merci!


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'acheter le DD ext LaCie Rikiki: il se déconnecte sans cesse alors qu'il n'est même pas touché. Je l'ai déjà échangé une fois pour la même raison. Le nouveau reproduit le même problème. Que faire? Puisque cela a l'air de tenir au produit?


----------



## storme (22 Décembre 2012)

Faire un essais avec un câble en "Y" se connectant sur 2 ports USB pour écarter un éventuel problème de puissance nécessaire insuffisante avec 1 seul port.


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

C'est à dire comme prolongateur du cordon fourni avec le DD en question?


----------



## storme (22 Décembre 2012)

Si possible directement du disque dur sur 2 prises en directe sur le Mac.


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

Merci.Mais cela semble impossible: la connexion au DD est totalement spécifique à ce modèle LaCie Rikiki 1TO), me semble=t=il.


----------



## storme (22 Décembre 2012)

michelfélix a dit:


> la connexion au DD est totalement spécifique à ce modèle LaCie Rikiki 1TO), me semble=t=il.




Bon, dommage...donc reste plus qu'a essayer avec une rallonge en directe sur le Mac.


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

J'ai tenté, mais cela ne change rienl.
J'ai écrit directement à LaCie, (signalant que je ne suis pas le seul.)
On verra la réponse. 
Le seul pb, est que j'ai cloné mon ordi, car demain j'en réinstalle un nouveau... Je comptais, donc, sur le clone que j'ai fini par réussir à installer sur le Rikiki... Je croise les doigts.


----------



## storme (22 Décembre 2012)

Donc, cela n'est pas du a un problème de puissance insuffisante des ports USB.

Pour info, je possède celui ci qui fonctionne merveilleusement bien.

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...1tb-g-drive-mobile-usb-30-hard-drive?fnode=5f

Bonne chance pour le clonage.


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2012)

michelfélix a dit:


> Merci.Mais cela semble impossible: *la connexion au DD est totalement spécifique à ce modèle LaCie Rikiki 1TO)*, me semble=t=il.



Depuis quand LaCie fait une connexion spécifique ? J'en ai 5 et tous avec une connectique classique, je n'ai rien vu de particulier pour le modèle 1To. Ta source c'est quoi ?

Quand on parle de câble en Y, c'est ça...





...donc ça monopolise 2 prises USB sur le Mac.

Par défaut, la première chose à faire est de changer le cordon pas un *neuf* et non pas avec un déjà utilisé de nombreuses fois. Et une chose importante : ne jamais brancher un disque USB sur une prise USB d'un clavier. Pas assez de puissance et il s'allumera et s'éteindra comme un clignotant _(ça fera guirlande de sapin de noël)_.


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

Merci. Mais je ne connais pas le connecteur du DD Rikiki USB3: le bout mâle du cable est plat, fin, mesure 2cm environ, avec une encoche décentrée sur le dessus....
A l'autre bout, c'est un USB habituel.
Voilà pourquoi je ne vois pas quel cordon brancher sur le DD.


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2012)

Donc ton DD est en USB 3.0 avec cette prise...





...qui normalement n'est pas capricieuse lorsqu'on l'insère.


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

En fait: je crois que je dis une bêtise par ignorance: il semble que ce que je décris est un embout USB3... (je n'en n'avais pas encire eu ni vu).
Si c'est le cas, il me faut un câble double avec entrée USB3?
(je crée mon clône à partir d'un MAC USB 1... vers un marbook air nouveau...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

Oui, désolé, j'ai vu ta photo de câble après t'avoir répondu. C'est cela.
A l'autre bout, prise USB habituelle.


----------



## storme (22 Décembre 2012)

michelfélix a dit:


> Oui, désolé, j'ai vu ta photo de câble après t'avoir répondu. C'est cela.
> A l'autre bout, prise USB habituelle.



C'est donc une prise MicroB traditionnelle sur les disque dur externe USB 3.0.


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

Comme je l'ai indiqué, j'ai vu sur des forums que d'autres utilisateurs de ce DD ont le même pb.
D'où mon inquiétude.
(en principe, je ne suis pas du tout novice en Mac... mais je passe d'un monde macbook d'il y a 5 ans à celui du nouveau macbookair tout neuf...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

Merci. Mais tout semble se passer comme si c'est du côté du branchement sur l'ordi que c'est instable.


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2012)

Rien de particulier chez *LaCie*... http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10517 ...dans *Options*, il y a un cordon en Y pour USB 3.0.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

Un peu de lecture... http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/support_manifest.htm?id=10517&article=search


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

OK. Merci beaucoup, c'est clair maintenant! Je vais tenter de trouver ce câble.
J'ai appris ce qu'est l'USB3....


----------



## storme (22 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Faire un essais avec un câble en "Y" se connectant sur 2 ports USB pour écarter un éventuel problème de puissance nécessaire insuffisante avec 1 seul port.



Bon, problème en passe dêtre réglé.


----------



## michelfélix (22 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Bon, problème en passe dêtre réglé.


Oui. Reste à trouver le cable disponible très rapidement...


----------

